# Sachin on twitter



## digi23 (May 5, 2010)

NEW DELHI: By now, you probably know the 'God of Cricket' is finally on Twitter. But what is worth knowing is that he is setting Twitter afire just like his batting.  Sachin Ramesh Tendulkar joined Twitter on Tuesday night around 11.30 with a 'RT' in his handle. His first tweet read: "Finally the original SRT is on twitter n the first thing I'd like to do is wish my colleagues the best in the windies."  In next two hours, even as Indians slept, he got 2,000-plus followers. After his first tweet, Tendulkar went on to tweet a few snaps: one with him holding two crabs, one with film director Vidhu Vinod Chopra and celebrity photographer Atul Kasbekar, and another a UNEP logo as part of his initiative as global ambassador for the UN Environmental project.  By morning, his followers list had swelled by many thousands. Tendulkar, who has opted out of the Indian team playing currently in T-20 Champions Trophy in West Indies, even broke the news of his colleague Virendar Sehwag becoming father again: "Woke up to the good news that Sehwag has become father of another baby boy. I wish the baby all the happiness & above all good health in life."  He then tweeted about his injured hand: "Got stitches removed and the dr feels it will (take) some more time to recover. Will keep you posted on this."  In his description, Sachin Tendulkar simply describes himself as a "Proud Indian". Latest count of his followers 32,000 plus while he himself is following only Zaheer Khan and Atul Kasbekar.  A very large number of people, including many celebrities, have already hailed his joining Twitter and have been sending him congratulatory messages. And going by Little Master's popularity, it seems he will set a record in cyberspace that will be difficult for many celebrities to surpass.    *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/s...s-sets-Twitter-ablaze/articleshow/5892830.cms  *twitter.com/sachin_rt


----------



## sharma_atul85 (May 5, 2010)

yeah true dude .. every minute around 5k are following sachin now . total count exeeds 70 k


----------



## ico (May 5, 2010)

All hail Sachin.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2010)

so the "god" is finally on twitter 
yahooo!


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

yes.. following him!! and checked a stat at noon... his following is growing at the rate of  35 followers per 25 second.... thats almost an average of a follower every second  ..

aston kutcher has max follower record (near about 4 millions).. do you think sachin can beat that?


----------



## maxmk (May 7, 2010)

Yeah... This is really a great news for all cricket lovers....and yes.... I am following him too


----------



## ico (May 7, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> so the "god" is finally on twitter
> yahooo!


Do you really know what  actually means? or was that an innocent mistake.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2010)

ico said:


> Do you really know what  actually means? or was that an innocent mistake.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2010)

ico said:


> Do you really know what  actually means? or was that an innocent mistake.



u must be joking right
do u think this is the 1st time, i'm on a forum....
i was being sarcastic.... if you want me to spell it out for you


----------



## satyamy (May 7, 2010)

hummmm......... YES we r really Happy


----------



## XTerminator (May 7, 2010)

started following him from his very first day on twitter,his tweets are as classy and simple as him.


----------



## ico (May 8, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> u must be joking right
> do u think this is the 1st time, i'm on a forum....


Exactly what I thought. 

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i was being sarcastic.... if you want me to spell it out for you


yup.


----------



## Joker (May 8, 2010)

any idiot who doesnt recognize sachin's greatness is an idiot.....use of sarcasm was in a bad state there.....idiot.


----------



## ico (May 8, 2010)

Amen to that.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 8, 2010)

Joker said:


> any idiot who doesnt recognize sachin's greatness is an idiot.....use of sarcasm was in a bad state there.....idiot.



thats affirmative !!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 8, 2010)

lol... i knew this was coming... people are going to hate me...
but thats my opinion...
i know he's a good cricketer but it is his treatment like a god which i hate

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------




Joker said:


> any idiot who doesnt recognize sachin's greatness is an idiot.....use of sarcasm was in a bad state there.....idiot.



peace out... joker.. i didnt want to hurt your feelings by speaking against your "god"

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------




ico said:


> Exactly what I thought.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...



sad.... looks like the kid needs to have everything spelt out to him


----------



## ico (May 8, 2010)

He has "earned" the respect.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> sad.... looks like the kid needs to have everything spelt out to him


 idiot.


----------



## Joker (May 8, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol... i knew this was coming... people are going to hate me...
> i know he's a good cricketer but it is his treatment like a god which i hate


 from ur attitude, u seem like a person who woud actually love to get treated like him  





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> peace out... joker.. i didnt want to hurt your feelings by speaking against your "god"


 lolwut??


----------



## ico (May 8, 2010)

"God of Cricket" is more like it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2010)

*api.gamepro.com/support/docs/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/internet-serious-business-cat.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 8, 2010)

ico said:


> He has "earned" the respect.
> 
> 
> idiot.



agree he has earned his respect and is the best batsmen of this decade..
but what i just wanted to say is i dont like the obsession and god like treatment

and stop abusing me...


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2010)

Chill guys


----------



## ico (May 8, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and stop abusing me...


ok 

lol, don't take that seriously.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2010)

Everyone ease your roll. No more picking on anyone. Some people adore Sachin, some don't like him the same way others might. Personally I'm against the Sachin is the last word in cricket bandwagons but that's my opinion only. 

That being said, lets stick to the topic. Thanks.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 10, 2010)

Mr. Kutcher tweets are pretty boring IMO.


----------

